# PM/SS that almost won



## gman2431 (Mar 8, 2015)

Well this thing has fought me from the beginning. 100% my fault which really aggrevates me...

After the drilling was done I realized I didn't drill right and now had a flip flopped grain. Oh well no biggie life goes on. 

The ends were very unsquare, and wanting to do a simple design and see how close I can get things to meet up, trueing these ends up will come to bite me in a minute. I'll get to that...

So all was going well and was happy with how things met up. After some turquoise and 1000 coats of WOP for a good base I buffed it this morning and assembled. 

Well remeber that squaring up the ends? Yeah... Took way to much off! So great Now I got a mill with some white plastic sticking out the top. Sweet....

Settled down a litle from being super P'd about getting my butt whipped on this one and devised a plan. 

Out of dumb luck I found a washer that would clear the salt holes and slide right over that ugly shaft. After a little powdercoat to fancy the washer up some I don't think it's to horrible. Plus it means I'm done and can move on! Haha 

Now it's time to order some guts for the tall mills and see what kind of castraphy I can muster myself into doing those. 

Thanks for looking and all C&C welcomed!

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## DKMD (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice recovery! I wouldn't have thought to use a metal washer... I might have been tempted to turn one though!

I like that shape, but I tend to make the top a little smaller than the bottom for balance reasons. I've never done the salt/pepper combo, so that may not even be possible with that kit.

Love the wood and the turquoise!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 8, 2015)

The top is actually the same size if not a touch smaller. I am shooting for smaller next time. The pics are deciving and not my strong suit. 

The washer was dumb luck. I was gonna turn a shim outta Gabon until I thought of a washer while pondering. Plus powdercoating a washer was way easier. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 8, 2015)

Very pretty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice save Cody - Those changes that you win always seem to be more rewarding on some levels. Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2015)

Great save and nice looking mills !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice shape....I like it, and the wood sure is purdy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2015)

I really like the shape and the wood is spectacular! Great job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2015)

That's just beautiful! Is it redwood burl?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 8, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's just beautiful! Is it redwood burl?



Yep. Drops off the big burl I cut up with cliff.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 8, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice save Cody - Those changes that you win always seem to be more rewarding on some levels. Nice work.


almost every major advance i have made , has been as a result of "design opportunity" u are kikkin some butt now cody!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 8, 2015)

You can be proud of the final product! Awesome wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dycmark (Mar 9, 2015)

Almost done, Once you drop it in that box with my address on it. Seal it and drop it off at the post office you should be able to call it done.  Ill be waiting.

Nice work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 9, 2015)

Well done and a great save. That's a beauty. Beautiful inlay and finish.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2015)

I like it Cody. I consider that a success. Like Cliff said the mistakes always help us if we handle themm correctly and you sure did!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 9, 2015)

Good save. Looks great from here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 9, 2015)

Cody,

I just fumbled through my first and see what you mean. I'm finding with pepper mills process is really important.

Did you turn the top and bottom by themselves or did you put them together and turn as one?
I tried to put them together and turn as one by making a 1 1/16 dowel and putting it between them hoping it would keep them in line. It worked to some extent but I constantly had to tighten my tail stock.
I wonder if a more sturdy piece inside to hold it would work, maybe out of oak or some other hard wood. I used some butternut and it's soft.

Maybe a really long jam chuck that would go all the way through the bottom and into the top?

Anxious to hear how you did it.

Graybeard


----------



## David Seaba (Mar 9, 2015)

Very nice Cody!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 9, 2015)

@Graybeard I've been turning mine in a two piece fashion. I keep the bottom of the top towards the tailstock so I can quick check the fitting. Depending on the species is how much fudge room I leave for sanding. 

I've been pondering the idea of putting them together to turn. I was either gonna use the method you did , take the plastic piece that you glue into the top and stick it in the for alignment, or cut the end off the expanding jam chuck they gave me in the kit I bought so I could reach I'm with a socket and extention to tighten it. I was leaning toward the last option with the expander but haven't had time to try it yet.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 9, 2015)

Can you provide a link to the kit you bought? I'd be curious to see the expanding jam chuck your thinking of using.

Graybeard


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 9, 2015)

http://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/mer...Code=PKGRIND9SS&Category_Code=peppermill-kits

I don't use it Since I've got lots of jaws for my big chuck but I tried it once and it worked without slipping. So in theory if I cut the shank off it should join the two nicely.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks, I bought my kits some time ago and I don't recall seeing the rubber insert.
I'm going to make a jam piece that's 1 1/8 on each end with a middle piece 1 1/2 to fit in the middle of the two pieces to keep them in line and steady. We'll see how that goes.
Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 10, 2015)

Saw the title and wondered how a battle between PM (Powermatic) and SS (SawStop) was going to fit into turning...

Hey, nice save on this PM (peppermill). And the washer is a great idea. Though, I like Keller's idea of turning something. I think I wouldn't have come up with either and would have thrown it into the fire!...then cursed when someone suggested the washer thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

